# Sony PRS350 Pocket on clearance at Best Buy



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

April 24th thru April 30th in the online sale paper at Best Buy this week.
*CLEARANCE*
$129.99
Is Sony competing.....or about to surrender? Or is BB dropping the Sony line from the stores?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure but I love this little reader!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I doubt it's Sony, it has been on sale for that price many times. Maybe BB is just not going to carry it any longer.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Make it $119.99

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+Reader+Pocket+Edition+Digital+Book+-+Silver/1238478.p;jsessionid=8600303B455C54C4D1AD4A64C28A00DB.bbolsp-app06-28?id=1218239967224&skuId=1238478&st=Sony%20PRS-350&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Make it $119.99
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+Reader+Pocket+Edition+Digital+Book+-+Silver/1238478.p;jsessionid=8600303B455C54C4D1AD4A64C28A00DB.bbolsp-app06-28?id=1218239967224&skuId=1238478&st=Sony%20PRS-350&cp=1&lp=1


Interesting - it says it's an "Outlet Center Item".

Still $179.99 on the Sony website - must be a Best Buy thing.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

So, I stopped at my local BB yesterday to look at the PRS350 Pocket, possibly to replace my older Pocket.
To my surprise, the contrast and readability of my PRS300 seemed to be much better than the touch-screen 350.  
Nice price, but not enough to overcome the shortcomings of the touch-screen model, at least to my old eyes.


----------

